
Has anyone used asynchronous video based collaboration tools? - akshayhangloo
Has anyone used asynchronous video based collaboration tools? Does that help cut down on daily meetings time.<p>I work remotely for a company and a lot of our time is wasted on daily syncs, brainstorming sessions. While these looked important when we were in an office setting pre covid, these feel redundant and  hamper my productivity. Slack was fine but it does not do any justice to the tone of the message.<p>I would love your thoughts on this.
======
cameron_b
Video engineer here, I’ve been supporting a lot of Zoom recently, but have
been in the space since the Polycom / Tandberg days. Which tools do you have
in mind as far as asynchronous video?

~~~
akshayhangloo
Okay. So there are tools like loom that can be used. Vidyard is also good.
Although, they do focus on creating single videos and sharing them via links.
There is another new tool called vlokit which has tried to provide structure
to the video collection kind of like snapchat stories.

To some extent, it solves the video challenge but the other challenge
definitely is educating your team to switch to these new tools, which is a bit
tricky.

------
yellow_lead
Only thing my team uses is recorded demos.

